# 14k Nibs



## Woodkiller (Mar 27, 2014)

I was thinking about buying a couple of fountain pens from eBay just for the gold nibs but have no idea how to tell if they are the right size. I am making mostly nouveau scepters and the like, so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 27, 2014)

Contact Roy (OKLAHOMAN) at Classic Nib. He will offer assistance as well
as some mighty fine nibs.

As a side note: nibs are NOT a UNIVERSAL fit and therefore what you pick up on e-bay may not be suitable(fit) for the components that we purchase for pen kits.


----------



## Woodkiller (Mar 27, 2014)

I was looking there and will at some point get a few, but I was just hoping to get a couple of cheaper ones to try out and see what the difference is. I hear that some can tell the difference and I wanted to find out for myself without putting too much out.


----------

